
An Open Letter to Students on the Danger of Seeing School as a Trial to Survive - xtraclass
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/08/27/an-open-letter-to-students-on-the-danger-of-seeing-school-as-a-trial-to-survive/
======
kkl232
As a student at Northwestern, I 100% agree with this. Students around here are
always complaining about the vast amount of things they have to do, midterms,
papers, student group meetings, greek events, school events, when most of
these things can be easily cut back if they make the choice to.

Do less. Do Better. Know more!

